# Stow Maries aerodrome.



## Ascent (Oct 24, 2012)

Thought that this might be worth putting up here

BBC History - Stow Maries: How warfare took to the air

A Great War airfield being restored.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Oct 27, 2012)

That is great news in the face that the world is about to conmemorate the 100th anniversary of the start of WWI. Thank you for that great article.


----------

